# Need help with old tasco scope



## blocky (Jan 21, 2010)

I just got a tasco scope in a trade and need info on how to use it. It is a 3-9x40 with a numbered scale (100 to 500) on the top turret. The ring that changes the power has a window that reveals numbers as you change powers. The reticle has the standard crosshair and another horizontal line just below the crosshair. It is supposed to be some type of range finder. The power ring has four game animals listed. Elk, mule deer, whitetail, antelope. I assume you bracket the chest of the animal between the horizontal lines by turning the power ring and then read the numbers listed. Do you then turn the top turret to the number you see in the window? Where does the top turret go to sight in the rifle?
I can't find anything on the web about this scope. All the current rangefinders have mildots. If you know anything about this scope please help me out. If you know how to find a users manual for old tasco scopes I could use that also.
I know someone on this forum has seen or used one of these scopes before so give me a reply.

Thanks guys


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a scope like that....Mine is 4X12X40....
It had 3 sets of turret caps...A-B-C
Each cap was for specific bullet weights...
The 2 horizontal reticle lines are intended to "bracket" the animal
from Back to belly.read the number in the window for the animal
and then dial the elevation (same number) on the top turret....
I will look to see if I still have the manual explaining the bullet
weight designators for the 3 turrets....
Do you have all 3 turrets ???? There is a letter at the 100yd
mark on the top turret....


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Jan 22, 2010)

throw it away and get a leupold or nikon


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 22, 2010)

It is actually a pretty good scope...Water proof and fog proof....
Never had any problems with it...Took mine off because I wanted
something a bit lighter....It is just as clear and bright today as it
was 10 yrs ago....May try it on my new deer rifle.....


----------



## blocky (Jan 22, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have a scope like that....Mine is 4X12X40....
> It had 3 sets of turret caps...A-B-C
> Each cap was for specific bullet weights...
> The 2 horizontal reticle lines are intended to "bracket" the animal
> ...



That sounds like how I thought it would work. Unfortunately I only have the one turret. I will go look at it and see if it has any markings.


----------



## blocky (Jan 22, 2010)

BAMBIDEER said:


> throw it away and get a leupold or nikon



Wish I could afford to do that. I would like to have a nice Leupold but I live on a Simmons budget.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't find the manual or ballistics chart for the 3 rings.....
There will be an A or B or C beside the 100yd mark on the top
turret...I used it on a 30-06 using 180gr bullets....Mine is the A ring...
0 at 100 yds......


----------



## blocky (Jan 24, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Can't find the manual or ballistics chart for the 3 rings.....
> There will be an A or B or C beside the 100yd mark on the top
> turret...I used it on a 30-06 using 180gr bullets....Mine is the A ring...
> 0 at 100 yds......



Thanks for all the help. I think I can make it work now.


----------

